# my c-clamp



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:biggrin: built it this morning. 2x2x1/4 tubing and 2" pipe


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

Whatcha gonna use that for? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 18 2006, 12:36 PM~5074983
> *:biggrin:  built it this morning. 2x2x1/4 tubing and 2" pipe
> *


what kind of jack is that?

were ya get it


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

looks like a porta power. harbor freight sells those


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

bad ass, now lets see that thing in action.


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

bad ass, now lets see that thing in action.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

dont bend it :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 18 2006, 03:33 PM~5075489
> *dont bend it  :0
> *


 :0 what, you think it could use some gussets? it is 1/4 welded with gorila welds :cheesy:
this week, im going to order some engine feet and a wolf out door car cover, for the few days it takes the strip the frame down ( taking engine,tranny, lines ect.) and taking it to my other shop then putting the body back in the garage.


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deep West_@Mar 18 2006, 02:01 PM~5075102
> *Whatcha gonna use that for? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


super high power c clamp. :biggrin: :biggrin: Woulda worked good for your frame!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

That looks real nice!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn Mark, I couldn't have built one better MYself! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 18 2006, 01:36 PM~5074983
> *:biggrin:  built it this morning. 2x2x1/4 tubing and 2" pipe
> *


DAMN!!!! :biggrin: BUILD ME ONE!! HW MUCH>>????


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i would gusset it...you may or may not need to but atleast you will know that it will never break 

i built similiar but with a bottle jack instead of a porta power (free stuff laying around) and i welded a body dolly onto the end of the jack.. only used it a few times but it doesnt leave any scratches when you bend with it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

fo show, im going to through some gussets on it, easy enough..so why not :biggrin: 

to anyknow who wanted to know, it is the porta power from harbo freight, 78 bucks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 20 2006, 04:20 PM~5087512
> *Damn Mark, I couldn't have built one better MYself! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah, i built mine and then took another look at yours, very simular :cheesy: the box tubing, the way its lade out and welded is mirrord from each other, and i use pipe tubing for the ram sleeve :biggrin: it will work


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

nice but got damn that huge one :biggrin:


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

you should make a couple different clamps for that thing. The more extentions you have on the ram the more force you lose.


nice job though, here's one of mine :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

that sure beats using a sledge hammer.... LoL


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 21 2006, 01:21 PM~5093469
> *that sure beats using a sledge hammer.... LoL
> *



Thats for sure.. :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

thats similar to mine but i have gussets in the corners


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 21 2006, 03:46 PM~5094213
> *thats similar to mine but i have  gussets in the corners
> *


then they are soon to be just the same :0


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, guys those look great! You will have to gusset them though, they will bend if you don't.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

after you gusset it show some pics of it at work just to make sure its going to good use :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

gusset? :dunno: 
whats that?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 22 2006, 08:16 AM~5097958
> *gusset? :dunno:
> whats that?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 22 2006, 08:45 AM~5098022
> *:uh:
> *


I may know what it is but not by the actual name, so yeah what is it?
do you know if so let a brother know Mr.Know it all.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 22 2006, 08:51 AM~5098032
> *I may know what it is but not by the actual name, so yeah  what is it?
> do you know if so let a brother know Mr.Know it all.
> *


u weld a "triangle" peice of metal on the inside corner to add strength


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 22 2006, 08:53 AM~5098034
> *u weld a "triangle" peice of metal on the inside corner to add strength
> *


inside corner where?


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

see the top right corner of the roll cage, theres a 4" piece of tube, that is a gusset. It strengthens the 2 bars it attaches to.


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry for the big pic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

It will bend the way it is built now. Trust me I have bent one and I had it wrapped on the corners with angle iron.But I am not sure that porta power will put off the same amount of pressure as what I am using.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

cool thank you guys good info


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 22 2006, 08:41 AM~5098171
> *It will bend the way it is built now.  Trust me I have bent one and I had it wrapped on the corners with angle iron.But I am not sure that porta power will put off the same amount of pressure as what I am using.
> *


 :cheesy: as soon as the snow goes away and i can cut outside, with the cars that sit in my garage, i dont want chop saw black dust on everything :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 22 2006, 12:56 PM~5099317
> *:cheesy:  as soon as the snow goes away and i can cut outside, with the cars that sit in my garage, i dont want chop saw black dust on everything :angry:
> *


damn where u live? we havent had snow stick in months here


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

what happend to the up load pic thing at the bottom of the screen when making a post?? i had to go load it to cardomain to make it a url.... suck!
anyway, dont know why but i painted it to match the car, dumb i know but i did it :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Whats the diameter of the cylinder that you guys use w/ ya'lls porta-powers? Mine seems to be thicker than the pipe I see on the clamps ya'll have... :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 30 2006, 10:25 PM~5153445
> *Whats the diameter of the cylinder that you guys use w/ ya'lls porta-powers? Mine seems to be thicker than the pipe I see on the clamps ya'll have... :dunno:
> *


well is it a 4 ton or 10 ton porta power? mines a 4 ton and the round tube is like 2inch.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 30 2006, 11:39 PM~5153793
> *well is it a 4 ton or 10 ton porta power? mines a 4 ton and the round tube is like 2inch.
> *


Mine is a 10.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 30 2006, 11:42 PM~5153815
> *Mine is a 10.
> *


yep, 10 ton rams are monsters...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Boy !!!!!!! People who do installs alot just wouldnt think of the time and headaches that clamp saves !!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jun 27 2006, 04:22 PM~5678297
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: like it that much eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

cool topic, here is mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

its adjustable


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

real men use index finger and thumb!! just kidding, I'll have to remember that idea when I do my first full frame. 

I'll just take an old Reds cylinder and hook it up to one of my pumps!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 PM~5679201
> *its adjustable
> 
> 
> ...


thats a killer idea right there!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!! im going to have to make me one...


----------



## sycl1 (Jul 25, 2005)

It´s a bit overkill, but bends steel like it was paper


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

nothing wrong with overkill :thumbsup:


----------



## sycl1 (Jul 25, 2005)

that´s what we thought.But handling that monster single handed builds some muskles.
:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 27 2006, 05:43 PM~5679294
> *real men use index finger and thumb!! just kidding, I'll have to remember that idea when I do my first full frame.
> 
> I'll just take an old Reds cylinder and hook it up to one of my pumps!
> *


lazy bastard!! :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 08:24 PM~5679201
> *its adjustable
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

if it wasn't for over kill we wouldn't need full wraps with 5/16"steel lol. _Chris 
America rocks. Its the land of over kill go big or go home bitches lol. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sycl1_@Jun 28 2006, 02:48 AM~5681143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sycl1_@Jun 28 2006, 02:48 AM~5681143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Classic K, I like your adjustable setup. I was thinking of buying this footpump one and just hook it up to one of my extra cylinders. This even has a air line hookup! Talk about less effort! :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

thats the shit right there.

i would try and use a portapower cyl. if you go with a pump and regular car cyl you are going to have to hold the switch and push the shaft back in and it gets tiring after a while.


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the designed to replace the "armpowered" hand jack for the Porta-power cylinders. It's just a helluva lot easier to use. I am not going to use a regular cylinder since I found a 10 ton cylinder for only $20 on E-bay an d I don't have to make fittings, just plug and play. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is the Clamp we made this weekend baced off the pics of the adjustable clamp that Classic Kustoms posted :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

NICE rubber piece, that will definately help to prevent the marring of the metal.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Just a lilttle update we just tested it out & it was starting to bend. Damn that 10 ton aint no joke so we moved it back added more welds redrilled the hole & added another gusset ..I hope that will do it :dunno:


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

^^^ those are some buietyfull welds^^^


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 10 2006, 03:45 AM~5745284
> *^^^ those are some buietyfull welds^^^
> *


 :uh: you are such an ass


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 10 2006, 03:45 AM~5745284
> *^^^ those are some buietyfull welds^^^
> *


Yea it aint pretty & but it will get the job done


----------



## 79psycho (Nov 12, 2002)

yea im the mad man behind those welds that Fleetwood Rider posted up yea the look alittle rough becasue i whas doing overlapin welds like each weld has like 8 beads in them tryinging to make it as strong as i can because 10 tons thats alot of pressure, and i respect the dude that said that harsh comment but it only make me try alot harder so thanks, and thanks classic kustoms for saying that before i could

HOLLLA at yall


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

Have you guys ever tried to use a ball joint service tool......its basically a massive clamp with a massive screw that you can throw the impact on. I LOVE IT! ive personally bent 3/8 no problem.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

pitbull has a nice one also. i seen it,. looks like all of yours but runs a line back to a #6 pump single dump. on a 2 battery rack with a long cord. works great. eazy one hand operation.

have pics some where.


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

damn I'm definately makin one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Oct 7 2006, 09:39 AM~6323694
> *damn I'm definately makin one :thumbsup:
> *


and im defienately using mine before the new year comes :cheesy:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Jul 11 2006, 08:27 AM~5751968
> *Have you guys ever tried to use a ball joint service tool......its basically a massive clamp with a massive screw that you can throw the impact on. I LOVE IT! ive personally bent 3/8 no problem.
> *


ttt

really??

i'm going to need to build me clamp soon....... like now......


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Bring on the 3/8". This is one heavy bitch but it should make short work of my frame. I'm going to put an old pump on it I think though, it takes forever to extend the ram with the hand pump. I'm just glad somebody started this thread or I would be doing the old sledge hammer bull shit.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

wow, thats badass


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, but all I did was read this whole post then used all the good ideas everybody used on theirs and just beefed it up some. If I can get a pump hooked up to it I'll post more pics and let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2006, 12:52 AM~6632201
> *
> 
> Bring on the 3/8". This is one heavy bitch but it should make short work of my frame. I'm going to put an old pump on it I think though, it takes forever to extend the ram with the hand pump. I'm just glad somebody started this thread or I would be doing the old sledge hammer bull shit.
> *


3/8"? are u building a tank? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2006, 11:52 PM~6632201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, mine can be seen in use in the "post you ride" under sub catergory "project rides" which is at the top of the page. look for a post by me, 1980 lincoln, marks quest in hydraulics.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 25 2006, 02:56 PM~6634067
> *3/8"? are u building a tank? :biggrin:
> *


The whole frame won't be 3/8". Might do the rear from the middle of the back door to the bumper on the sides with it though. I hate looking at tweeked 1/4 panels.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2006, 01:52 AM~6632201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 You gonna need 2 people to run that thing. One holding the clamp and another pumping


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I could use a workout anyways. Got to be all buff for the ladies. :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I built one just like that, I reinforced mine with 1/2" thick steel though....still flexed. It puts an ASS of pressure down before flexing though.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 28 2006, 08:56 PM~6654970
> *I could use a workout anyways. Got to be all buff for the ladies. :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

www.photobucket.com
Not sure how to post video. Got my clamp hooked up to an old pump and it works great.








Made it so I can use both hands to hold the clamp in place and still be able to hit the switch.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like the video is working. Can't wait to get some steel for my frame now. I have a couple of more things to do to my rack to hold the other attachments but I'm very pleased with how well this works. Now everyone knows what to do with them old parts you got laying around. :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

cool vid... but i like the handpump too - keepin it simple.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What are these used for? :dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I had to use mine to pull the rear lower a-arm mount back into place, a wreck pulled it toward the engine....so it had to be squeezed back together and welded.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2006, 10:50 PM~6671238
> *Looks like the video is working. Can't wait to get some steel for my frame now. I have a couple of more things to do to my rack to hold the other attachments but I'm very pleased with how well this works. Now everyone knows what to do with them old parts you got laying around. :biggrin:
> *


man, you may beat me with a hand pump getting it to the metal. but mine will sure release faster haha


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it should release faster once I get some thinner fluid in it. All I had was ND 30 laying around the garage and that shit is thick as hell when its cold. My main goal was just to make it possible to hold the clamp, with both hands, in position instead of fumbling around with the hand pump while trying to hold a 30lb clamp in place. I'll post some video up in my project rides post once I get going on the frame.

Again I'm just glad this post was started or I would still be out there hammering away. This is going to cut so much time off my build.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 1 2006, 07:57 AM~6672779
> *What are these used for?  :dunno:
> *


wrapping frames, bending 3/16, 1/4 around curves specifically


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I think the air hydraulic foot pump best. You got you 2 hand completly free to handle the clamp


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

or you could use a standard hydro pump, and take the motor off, put a stocket on it, and then hook it to a stationary bicycle, and pedal pump it. Then you have 2 free hands, AND a free workout to boot.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 2 2006, 11:08 AM~6680122
> *or you could use a standard hydro pump, and take the motor off, put a stocket on it, and then hook it to a stationary bicycle, and pedal pump it.  Then you have 2 free hands, AND a free workout to boot.
> *



This is what ment http://air-draulics.com/pages/N/apump.htm


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 1 2006, 07:57 AM~6672779
> *What are these used for?  :dunno:
> *


LIKE YOU DONT KNOW! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6680098
> *I think the air hydraulic foot pump best.  You got you 2 hand completly free to handle the clamp
> *


 Thats why I put the switch on the clamp, so it allows me to use both hands to position the clamp and I only need to use one finger to operate it. The dam manual pumps takes to much time in my opinion.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 2 2006, 11:43 AM~6679532
> *wrapping frames, bending 3/16, 1/4 around curves specifically
> *



That is cool. :cheesy:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

That shit DOES work like a championy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2006, 01:10 PM~6684994
> *That is cool.  :cheesy:
> *


yea, try it some time :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 3 2006, 07:54 PM~6686619
> *yea, try it some time :cheesy:
> *


Work is always so much more easier when someone else is doing it. Unfortunately I do all my own work and have much less fun.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2006, 02:10 PM~6684994
> *That is cool.  :cheesy:
> *


but you don't need it... i wrapped my frame with toilet paper and saran wrap


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 3 2006, 08:54 PM~6686619
> *yea, try it some time :cheesy:
> *



Glad somebody had this idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 5 2006, 03:18 PM~6700447
> *Glad somebody had this idea.
> *


sup tim

has the ups man been by to see you yet?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Dec 5 2006, 09:24 PM~6701677
> *sup tim
> 
> has the ups man been by to see you yet?
> *



No


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 4 2006, 07:00 PM~6694185
> *but you don't need it... i wrapped my frame with toilet paper and saran wrap
> *


what about when it rains?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 8 2006, 06:48 AM~6721354
> *No
> *


  damn them fools cant handel it without me.

i personally made a set and sent them in a flat rate postal box. 

sent 12/6/06


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

instead of useing a porta power, y cant u use a hydraulic cylinder in its place?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 8 2006, 08:23 PM~6726002
> *instead of useing a porta power, y cant u use a hydraulic cylinder in its place?
> *


there are people on here doing that, i just find moving all that around cumbersome


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 9 2006, 12:14 AM~6727750
> *there are people on here doing that, i just find moving all that around cumbersome
> *


what do you mean? please elaborate


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2006, 09:57 AM~6690315
> *Work is always so much more easier when someone else is doing it. Unfortunately I do all my own work and have much less fun.
> *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 9 2006, 09:51 AM~6728851
> *what do you mean? please elaborate
> *


that some people have already been using a hydraulic pump from a car, cylinder, dump and battery. .....moving all that around = no fun


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

My set up has a 15ft line on it so I won't have to move it much. I will just put it in the middle of garage when I'm using it and it will reach from one end of the frame to the other. I have mine on casters to make it easy to move when needed.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 8 2006, 08:25 PM~5738650
> *Classic K, I like your adjustable setup.  I was thinking of buying this footpump one and just hook it up to one of my extra cylinders.  This even has a air line hookup!  Talk about less effort! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Is anyone using one of these? How much psi do you need to use this? I only have a 35 gallon 110 amp compressor


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

???


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

How long should this tube be?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i made mine 18" i think


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 16 2007, 01:42 PM~7491230
> *How long should this tube be?
> 
> 
> ...


Make it adjustable. Go back a couple of pages to look at how I did mine. Just make your shortest length allows the ram to touch the end of the clamp. I should have made mine a little shorter, sometimes the ram doesn't extend far enough if the piece I'm trying to bend is real narrow.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i made it so it would more than go around a plate that would needed to be bent in. and if its to wide, though the extension on it.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im probably gonna do mine tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Some bad ass clamps!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's mine. Im gonna throw some gussets on it later.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2006, 10:44 PM~6671186
> *www.photobucket.com
> Not sure how to post video. Got my clamp hooked up to an old pump and it works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2006, 05:44 AM~6671186
> *www.photobucket.com
> Not sure how to post video. Got my clamp hooked up to an old pump and it works great.
> 
> ...


 over killl


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

One of the best ways is to use a hydraulic cylinder & not the porter power. Then just hook up a hydraulic pump w/ one battery & a switch. It's better & easier then pumping on the porter power. You just hit the switch and that's it. Really helps when your working on your own w/ no help.....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63+Mar 31 2007, 08:13 AM~7589692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The porta power ram works better because it has a coil to collapse the cylinder instead of having to push a regular cylinder back by hand. Mine is hooked up to 4 batteries @12V and works like a champ. Makes short work of 1/4" plate.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2007, 05:09 AM~7593045
> *No not really. It still has bent a little bit after some abuse on my Caprice frame.
> 
> The porta power ram works better because it has a coil to collapse the cylinder instead of having to push a regular cylinder back by hand. Mine is hooked up to 4 batteries @12V and works like a champ. Makes short work of 1/4" plate.
> *



okey grate work you have doo


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2007, 05:09 AM~7593045
> *No not really. It still has bent a little bit after some abuse on my Caprice frame.
> 
> The porta power ram works better because it has a coil to collapse the cylinder instead of having to push a regular cylinder back by hand. Mine is hooked up to 4 batteries @12V and works like a champ. Makes short work of 1/4" plate.
> *


 that hydraulik pump do you have too your c-clamp?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 1 2007, 02:00 AM~7593902
> *that hydraulik pump do you have too your c-clamp?
> *


Yes. I have an old fenner stone pump running off 4 batteries to power my ram.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 2 2007, 06:53 AM~7599608
> *Yes. I have an old fenner stone pump running off 4 batteries to power my ram.
> *


coollll


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My clamp is 2x2x1/4" box wrapped with 2"x1/4" flatstock and it still flexes. The first one I built looks like a banana and it was 2x2x1/4 box.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2007, 09:32 AM~7601281
> *My clamp is 2x2x1/4" box wrapped with 2"x1/4" flatstock and it still flexes.  The first one I built looks like a banana and it was 2x2x1/4 box.
> *


What are you bending?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 2 2007, 11:14 AM~7601609
> *What are you bending?
> *


hes using a 10ton ram fo sho :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 2 2007, 07:58 PM~7604884
> *hes using a 10ton ram fo sho :cheesy:
> *


The 10 ton aint no joke. Its a workout lifting that thing up and down for 8 hours.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 2 2007, 08:27 AM~7601248
> *coollll
> *


i hope your running them parralel


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes they are just at 12V. It's scary enough using it at 12V.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2006, 11:52 PM~6632201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the best looking one i have seen and a vary clean job done.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 2 2007, 08:58 PM~7604884
> *hes using a 10ton ram fo sho :cheesy:
> *



Nope just a reular 10" cylinder, all chrome Pro Hopper pump and 24 volts. :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

TTT 'cause I finally made me a lil one inspired by this thread.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

INSPIRED BY THIS THREAD ALSO


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Aug 27 2007, 08:37 PM~8654548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see I wasn't the only one who was inspired. Hard to believe I ever worked without it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:47 AM~8658978
> *INSPIRED BY THIS THREAD ALSO
> 
> 
> ...



My first one looked just like this and now it looks like a bannana. :biggrin: But I run 24 volts most of the time. My new one hasn't tweeked yet.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

I need to make on of these.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 30 2007, 06:48 PM~7587287
> *Here's mine. Im gonna throw some gussets on it later.
> 
> 
> ...


I built mine out of 2x2x3/16 and I haven't had any trouble with the clamp bending. My cylinder bent but I think its because I made mine too long.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

tack a chunk on the end as a spacer..


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I can see one being made with a bottle jack also. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Nov 13 2007, 09:45 PM~9221904
> *I can see one being made with a bottle jack also. :biggrin:
> *


yeah but it would be slow pumping it up and all


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 14 2007, 10:03 AM~9225291
> *yeah but it would be slow pumping it up and all
> *


Yea jus a though came to mind and probably less than $10 at Harbor freight. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Nov 13 2007, 07:45 PM~9221904
> *I can see one being made with a bottle jack also. :biggrin:
> *


just make sure you can use it in all angles. Some bottle jacks only work vertically.

I'll try a harbor freight jack. I remember seeing they had one that work vertically and horizontally.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i dont want to be the one to state the obvious but...

you've made a clamp using a 4ton press (porta power) you've got your steel 3/8th or whatever and your then pressing the plate into place. 
If you dont weld that plate in place but remove the clamp you'll see the plate relax slightly, it wont be bent to the shap of the frame, because steel flexes and returns, so actually you should be bending the peice further than the frame behind it will allow so it flexes back to be a perfect fit to the frame before you weld it. (basic engineering)

When you use the pump to bend the piece into shape, what is protecting the frame against this 4ton force ? who's to say your not flexing the frame a little to meet the plates ? thats not good as the original frame is then under tension and probaby distorted slightly !

When you weld the plates in place that are only held there by the 4ton press what happens to all the tension they are under, its pulling on the frame ! not good either unless you get them so hot they relax into the shape resulting in weakend plate unless youcan control the speed that it cools !?

if you bend the piece to fit, and cant bend it further to eliminate the flex you can bang it with a club hammer to relax it slightly and form the bend.


just some things to bear in mind, especially if you start with a weak frame ! 

sometimes easiest isn't always best !


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know someone that has been this for 5 years and never had a problem. You don't have to press it til the frame starts tweaking, just enough to bend the metal. If I use 3/*" I try to pre form it first.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i just built a 4 ton c clamp and bent the shit outa the cylinder so i junked it n built a 10ton thats a lot better il post sum pics up next time i go out to the shop


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Nov 15 2007, 06:58 AM~9232663
> *i dont want to be the one to state the obvious but...
> 
> you've made a clamp using a 4ton press (porta power) you've got your steel 3/8th or whatever and your then pressing the plate into place.
> ...




WHAT! you put a little to much thought into this one bro  its like tim said they work and work damn good.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Nov 15 2007, 07:58 AM~9232663
> *i dont want to be the one to state the obvious but...
> 
> you've made a clamp using a 4ton press (porta power) you've got your steel 3/8th or whatever and your then pressing the plate into place.
> ...


wow, haha. slow down man. whats easyer, bending a flat plate of one thats boxed or c-channel? your not going to hurt the frame pressing the plates into its shape. and what does it matter, press the plate into the shape and weld it down. over engineering man


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha all i know is i wouldnt try to wrap a frame again without 1 makes life a whole lot easier :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 15 2007, 12:06 PM~9233540
> *i just built a 4 ton c clamp and bent the shit outa the cylinder so i junked it n built a 10ton thats a lot better il post sum pics up next time i go out to the shop
> *


I'm glad I went with the 10 ton. It's a beast and it makes short work of 1/4".


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

ha ha-OWNED!! i did my first frame by hand!! never never again-C-CLAMPS ALL THE WAY! 

its always the people that haven't done it-that tell you how it should be done!!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

but i have wrapped my own frame, plus a couple of others for club members ?

I only used 5mm plate so i was able to bend it using brute force, any thicker and i'd have needed a machine, but the main point is in the pics before this post, people seem to be welding the flat part of the plate to the chassis as if to hold it in place and then using the porta to bend the plate around the curves, why not make the plates fit nice and snug all the way then just hold them in place with regular C clamps, plug weld the plates along the center line, then stitch weld them in all the way along the edges before seaming up ??


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Nov 16 2007, 03:44 AM~9240103
> *but i have wrapped my own frame, plus a couple of others for club members ?
> 
> I only used 5mm plate so i was able to bend it using brute force, any thicker and i'd have needed a machine, but the main point is in the pics before this post, people seem to be welding the flat part of the plate to the chassis as if to hold it in place and then using the porta to bend the plate around the curves, why not make the plates fit nice and snug all the way then just hold them in place with regular C clamps, plug weld the plates along the center line, then stitch weld them in all the way along the edges before seaming up  ??
> *


all my plates where formed to the frame before welding. i bent them to shape. after that i could hold them on easy with normal clamps. some very very touch stuff i just power clamped and welded. if your way works awsome. but this way works for A LOT of us would love life again now that they have it. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 16 2007, 12:47 AM~9239854
> *ha ha-OWNED!! i did my first frame by hand!! never never again-C-CLAMPS ALL THE WAY!
> 
> its always the people that haven't done it-that tell you how it should be done!!
> *


i did my 1st by hand aswell but never again


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

c clamps work great for me :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

my first frame by hand!!! never never again :biggrin: :biggrin:

by the way steve-that frame is looking sick,love some of the new ideas too :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So for the do it yourselfers what are you using to cut your plate with??Like if you were wrapping with the 3/16??


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hire a plasma!!!! or get your metal cut for you-its too much to do a whole frame with an angle grinder!!! -tho steve-d did it! lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 06:11 AM~9252177
> *So for the do it yourselfers what are you using to cut your plate with??Like if you were wrapping with the 3/16??
> *


Plasma, torch, and large cut off wheel on a 7" grinder. Then use a stone cup on a 7" grinder to make it perfect. Some areas require a 4" grinder if space is tight.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Unity john has a point, one I had thought of, but I dont know the properties of metal enough to know which would be better, having a little tension then welding them up, or heatin the crap out of it.

The thing I notcied (doing my first full frame right now) is that even if you smack some areas with a hammer, its still gonna spring back and leave gaps. bigger gaps that you would have using a clamp.

I prebent several areas, but thats actually how i did it, with the c clamp in that area (areas with several quick bends,like the pockets)

It cant have that much tension, cause I'm just spot welding with a 135 amp welder, along the top until i flip the frame over, reclamp and spot the bottom. When its all done I'll borrow a 220v welder to finish it up, but like i said, it cant be too much tension if I'm grinding down 110v welder spot welds to nearly nothing and its not poping off.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my 1st 1 i did i used a 9" angle grinder now i plasma all the plates out bend em with my c clamp n weld em on works great


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2007, 03:14 PM~9253720
> *Plasma, torch, and large cut off wheel on a 7" grinder. Then use a stone cup on a 7" grinder to make it perfect. Some areas require a 4" grinder if space is tight.
> *


thanks for the info homie


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm finally making one of these, fucked up my back yesterday from swinging a sledgehammer all day, bought a 4 ton hope it doesn't fuck up


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

they work awsome, mind did bannana a little, just be carefull not to pump it once the metal is clamped tight :0


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Raw & Unwelded


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looks alot like mine. I made mine low profile and short as i could stand to keep bending down, I wish i would have made the back leg (that the frame sits on) a lil taller though. (about an inch taller than the other side the cylinder goes through)


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Welded & Ready


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks like 1/8" wall. Mine is 1/4" wall and it even flexes more than I like.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 12 2008, 10:48 PM~9928630
> *That looks like 1/8" wall. Mine is 1/4" wall and it even flexes more than I like.
> *


x2, thats gonna bend easily


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 12 2008, 11:48 PM~9928630
> *That looks like 1/8" wall. Mine is 1/4" wall and it even flexes more than I like.
> *



Mine never flexes but it is 1/4" wrapped with 1/4" :0 My first one got the banana treatment real quick.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 13 2008, 02:14 PM~9933362
> *Mine never flexes but it is 1/4" wrapped with 1/4"  :0  My first one got the banana treatment real quick.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SAME THING HAPPENNED TO ME


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 13 2008, 02:22 PM~9933425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SAME THING HAPPENNED TO ME
> *


hell yea............................... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 13 2008, 02:27 PM~9933471
> *hell yea............................... :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE SAID US :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wish I would have built one of those. Probably easier on the forearms!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

let's see a 2 pump chrome C clamp...with diamonds baby.

THAT WOULD BE...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 3 2009, 01:11 AM~13161860
> *Wish I would have built one of those. Probably easier on the forearms!
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! You must look like fucking Popeye!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Hard to believe I ever used regular clamps for all those years before the powered clamp.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 06:04 AM~13162772
> *Holy shit! You must look like fucking Popeye!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13160171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you beat me to it tweet :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's a pic of our pump too :biggrin: It has all different types of setting on it. If you turn this fucker up it will take C Channel and bend it like a fuckin taco with ease :0 

Oh yeah dont mind the goofy fuck in the back :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 5 2009, 11:55 PM~13197612
> *Here's a pic of our pump too  :biggrin:  It has all different types of setting on it. If you turn this fucker up it will take C Channel and bend it like a fuckin taco with ease  :0
> 
> Oh yeah dont mind the goofy fuck in the back  :biggrin:
> ...


Fucker... I was supervising that day bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The big ass industrial pump we have running the ram has forward and reverse so moving along the frame is fast, bend, clamp, release, move, bend clamp release. :biggrin: It took maybe 5 minutes to bend and clamp that whole side peice from the rear of the frame to the front of the driveshaft tunnel.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 6 2009, 12:57 AM~13198186
> *Fucker... I was supervising that day bitch.. :biggrin:
> *


Supervising in your stunner shades :biggrin: :0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

? anyone ever thought of using a spring compressor with a porter power i came up with with two harbor freight spring compressors and thinking of trying out but might have to modify it to sit flush against the rails


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Been a while since this was at the top.


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2007, 11:35 PM~9251296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Mar 6 2009, 10:00 AM~13199542
> *? anyone ever thought of using a spring compressor with  a porter power i came up with with two harbor freight spring compressors and thinking of trying out but might have to modify it to sit flush against the rails
> *


give it a shot and post some pics... 
only way to really find out. who knows others may have some input to make it better..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15277734
> *Been a while since this was at the top.
> *


no doubt.


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Oct 5 2009, 08:44 PM~15278676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nice work bro. I'm a firm believer of the philosophy of work smarter not harder.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Working hard and smart are equaly important these days.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

This is the fist time i seen this topic... i made one of these also after like 5 regular c-clamps broke on me. I wish would of found this back then so i could use you guys ideas mines a little more simple. and i made mine from some left over c-channel. i also wanted to be able to use the cylinder for other uses so i didnt wanna make a bracket that holds it in place permanently so i just notched the metal and works great. 
the adjustable ones are a great idea......

so i call mine "Super C"


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 25 2009, 08:04 PM~15463292
> *This is the fist time i seen this topic... i made one of these also after like 5 regular c-clamps broke on me. I wish would of found this back then so i could use you guys ideas mines a little more simple. and i made mine from some left over c-channel. i also wanted to be able to use the cylinder for other uses so i didnt wanna make a bracket that holds it in place permanently so i just notched the metal and works great.
> the adjustable ones are a great idea......
> 
> ...


i dont think any body has done that... just un-do the coller and the cylinder slides out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I would put something on the end to hold that cylinder. I've had my clamp pop off the frame a couple times from being at an angle. If that happens with yours the cylinder could mess you up.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 25 2009, 08:45 PM~15464406
> *I would put something on the end to hold that cylinder. I've had my clamp pop off the frame a couple times from being at an angle. If that happens with yours the cylinder could mess you up.
> *


yep and it scares the poop out of ya haha i didnt have no luck with the 4 ton porta powers the cylinder would ked krooked and wouldnt relase the pressure now rock the 10 ton jobbie but im looking into a hydraulic operated 1


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea, ill weld a sleeve where the notch is. Safety 1st


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

well the one i had posted earlier in the topic got threw out when i moved buildings somehow.. so i made a "caddy" version. i decided not to do the adjustable this time. but i did make a "holder" for the clamp


























believe it or not i got the pill bottle switch handle from fantasy customs... lol no lie. but he was spray painting them and trying to sell them


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

anyone ever use a double action setup rather than a manual reset or sprung cylinder?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 03:34 PM~15472073
> *believe it or not i got the pill bottle switch handle from fantasy customs... lol no lie. but he was spray painting them and trying to sell them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That's funny, but I see myself biting that idea.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

today I could have used one.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice clamps.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Cut em at 45 degrees lazies.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 12 2010, 10:30 AM~16869664
> *Cut em at 45 degrees lazies.
> *


celcius?


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

huh, never seen this topic before!!! Here's a few shots of mine. Some spare stuff I had layin around in the shop.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

By far the best thing you can make


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Feb 17 2011, 10:17 AM~19891305
> *By far the best thing you can make
> *


fuck yeah it is....


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

TTT bout to start on mine tonight


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

TTT looks like I get to join this thread soon.







rotted frame sections suck


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Bttt for the gentleman asking about this topic ;-)


----------

